# Trust but verify.



## omlick

Can someone translate that phrase into Tagalog.  

thanks so much in advance


----------



## DotterKat

There are many ways of saying this in Tagalog, but to match the succinct nature of this adage, I would suggest:

_Magtiwala at magsuri_. (Trust and investigate  -- as usually happens, there is rarely a direct translation between languages and in the case of a very common phrase, translating the style and thought are equally important).


----------



## omlick

Thanks, just needed the "gist" of the phrase.  Thanks so much.


----------



## mataripis

Tumiwala kaagapay ang pagkilatis.


----------

